# Juventus - Inter: 28 febbraio 2016 ore 20:45. Tv Sky e Premium.



## admin (24 Febbraio 2016)

Big match della ventisettesima giornata di Serie A 2015/2016. Juventus - Inter, partita in programma domenica 28 febbraio 2016 allo Juventus Stadium di Torino.

I bianconeri arrivano al match da primi in classifica e dal pareggio, in rimonta, contro il Bayern in Champions. L'Inter da un periodo opaco interrotto dal recente successo contro la Sampdoria.

Dove vedere Juventus - Inter in tv?

Diretta su Sky e su Premium Calcio a partire dalle ore 20:45 di domenica 28 febbraio 2016.


Seguiranno news, formazioni e commenti


----------



## admin (24 Febbraio 2016)

up


----------



## Milan7champions (24 Febbraio 2016)

La Juve penso vinca,pero' un pareggio non mi sorprenderebbe


----------



## Roten1896 (24 Febbraio 2016)

4-0


----------



## Dany20 (24 Febbraio 2016)

Speriamo che la Juve gliene metta 3 o 4.


----------



## Baggio (24 Febbraio 2016)

Se in Coppa Italia gliene hanno fatti 3 figuriamoci in Campionato

Stupro epocale


----------



## Now i'm here (24 Febbraio 2016)

gliene abbiamo dati noi 3, la juve rischia la manita. 

godrei parecchio.

per noi è un'occasione unica per avvicinarci a loro in classifica.


----------



## 13-33 (24 Febbraio 2016)

1 fisso !!!!


----------



## juventino (25 Febbraio 2016)

Abbiamo tutte le carte in regole per dargli un'altra lezione. Darei una chance al profeta, che sembra finalmente in forma e magari è anche motivato di più a giocare contro di loro.


----------



## Gre-No-Li (25 Febbraio 2016)

Faremo il possibile per rendere il favore di Napoli...


----------



## admin (26 Febbraio 2016)

up


----------



## Hammer (27 Febbraio 2016)

La Gazzetta dà Eder panchinato in favore di Palacio.


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Febbraio 2016)

Un bel 4-0 della Giuve e mi diventano le mutande croccanti


----------



## Superdinho80 (27 Febbraio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Un bel 4-0 della Giuve e mi diventano le mutande croccanti



a me no, perchè odio anche loro, ma comunque va almeno uno dei due dovrà soffrire e di questo gia sono felice..


----------



## Superdinho80 (27 Febbraio 2016)

Hammer ha scritto:


> La Gazzetta dà Eder panchinato in favore di Palacio.



che acquistone


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Febbraio 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> a me no, perchè odio anche loro, ma comunque va almeno uno dei due dovrà soffrire e di questo gia sono felice..




No no io da Milanese ti rispondo che l odio verso le M è più alto di qualsiasi cosa


----------



## mr.wolf (27 Febbraio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Un bel 4-0 della Giuve e mi diventano le mutande croccanti


l'ho capita adesso


----------



## Baggio (27 Febbraio 2016)

La Juve probabilmente schiererà seconde e terze linee

Il problema per Ciuffetto è che anche l'anno scorso, per di più a San Siro, schierarono Padoin, Sturaro ecc e furono scherzati ugualmente


----------



## Sherlocked (27 Febbraio 2016)

Ragazzi la formazione dell'inter. Cioè. Ma Mancini che razza di allenatore mediocre è ? Sopravvalutatissimo. Una mentalità da perdente. Perfetto per l'internazionale.


----------



## mefisto94 (27 Febbraio 2016)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> Ragazzi la formazione dell'inter. Cioè. Ma Mancini che razza di allenatore mediocre è ? Sopravvalutatissimo. Una mentalità da perdente. Perfetto per l'internazionale.



Mancini quest'anno mi sta ricordando Inzaghi. Peccato che ci siano 15 anni di esperienza di mezzo.


----------



## kolao95 (28 Febbraio 2016)

Pensare che con la vittoria con l'Udinese stasera avremmo superato i finocchi..


----------



## Baggio (28 Febbraio 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Pensare che con la vittoria con l'Udinese stasera avremmo superato *i finocchi*..


----------



## admin (28 Febbraio 2016)

up


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Febbraio 2016)

Classica partita dove tiferei per un meteorite a spazzare via tutti


----------



## Freddy Manson (28 Febbraio 2016)

Speriamo che la Juve faccia il suo dovere.


----------



## Serginho (28 Febbraio 2016)

spero in 6-7 infortunati....a testa


----------



## DannySa (28 Febbraio 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Pensare che con la vittoria con l'Udinese stasera avremmo superato i finocchi..



Bastava pareggiare il derby d'andata.


----------



## Hammer (28 Febbraio 2016)

Sarà una serata piacevole a prescindere dal risultato

Magari con una decina di infortuni


----------



## admin (28 Febbraio 2016)

*Formazioni ufficiali

JUVENTUS (3-5-2): Buffon; Barzagli, Bonucci, Chiellini; Lichtsteiner, Khedira, Hernanes, Pogba, Alex Sandro;, Mandzukic, Dybala

INTER (3-5-2): Handanovic; Miranda, Murillo, Juan Jesus; D’Ambrosio, Medel, Felipe Melo, Kondogbia, Telles; Icardi, Palacio*


----------



## Butcher (28 Febbraio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Formazioni ufficiali
> 
> JUVENTUS (3-5-2): Buffon; Barzagli, Bonucci, Chiellini; Lichtsteiner, Khedira, Hernanes, Pogba, Alex Sandro;, Mandzukic, Dybala
> 
> INTER (3-5-2): Handanovic; Miranda, Murillo, Juan Jesus; D’Ambrosio, Medel, Felipe Melo, Kondogbia, Telles; Icardi, Palacio*




Faceva prima a mettere solo difensori in campo. Ridicolo.


----------



## Hammer (28 Febbraio 2016)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Faceva prima a mettere solo difensori in campo. Ridicolo.



Quale dei due?


----------



## mefisto94 (28 Febbraio 2016)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Quale dei due?



Mica sarai serio ? 

L'inter ha 17k trequartisti e gioca col 3-5-2. Ok.


----------



## LukeLike (28 Febbraio 2016)

Ci sarà qualcuno che tiferà Inter perché il grande male Juve non deve vincere il campionato 

Scherzi a parte, praticamente in fase di non possesso l'Inter ha in campo 7 difensori. Ridicoli.


----------



## Hammer (28 Febbraio 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Mica sarai serio ?
> 
> L'inter ha 17k trequartisti e gioca col 3-5-2. Ok.



È vero però anche la Juventus gioca con Sandro e Lichtcane  Certo che Mancini con la sua gestione del parco trequartisti-attaccanti fa davvero ridere


----------



## mefisto94 (28 Febbraio 2016)

Hammer ha scritto:


> È vero però anche la Juventus gioca con Sandro e Lichtcane  Certo che Mancini con la sua gestione del parco trequartisti-attaccanti fa davvero ridere



E la qualità a centrocampo è uguale proprio.


----------



## kolao95 (28 Febbraio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Formazioni ufficiali
> 
> JUVENTUS (3-5-2): Buffon; Barzagli, Bonucci, Chiellini; Lichtsteiner, Khedira, Hernanes, Pogba, Alex Sandro;, Mandzukic, Dybala
> 
> INTER (3-5-2): Handanovic; Miranda, Murillo, Juan Jesus; D’Ambrosio, Medel, Felipe Melo, Kondogbia, Telles; Icardi, Palacio*



E ci si lamentava di Mazzarri..


----------



## LukeLike (28 Febbraio 2016)

Hammer ha scritto:


> È vero però anche la Juventus gioca con Sandro e Lichtcane  Certo che Mancini con la sua gestione del parco trequartisti-attaccanti fa davvero ridere



Sono due esterni di grande spinta, soprattutto Alex Sandro. Non credo si possa dire lo stesso di D'Ambrosio che si occuperà prevalentemente della fase difensiva. Poi, in generale, non credo che la Juve possa temere l'Inter tanto da schierare due esterni di centrocampo difensivi.

Ma soprattutto, ciò che è più riluttante e ridicolo di Mancini è che cambia il modulo in base al modulo dell'avversario, schierandosi sempre a specchio. Ma un'idea tutta sua no?


----------



## mr.wolf (28 Febbraio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Formazioni ufficiali
> 
> JUVENTUS (3-5-2): Buffon; Barzagli, Bonucci, Chiellini; Lichtsteiner, Khedira, Hernanes, Pogba, Alex Sandro;, Mandzukic, Dybala
> 
> INTER (3-5-2): Handanovic; Miranda, Murillo, Juan Jesus; D’Ambrosio, Medel, Felipe Melo, Kondogbia, Telles; Icardi, Palacio*


il modulo giusto dei finocchi è 8-1-1


----------



## diavolo (28 Febbraio 2016)

4-0


----------



## kolao95 (28 Febbraio 2016)

Traversa clamorosa di Hernanes!


----------



## LukeLike (28 Febbraio 2016)

Miracolo di Handanovic. Incredibile.


----------



## admin (28 Febbraio 2016)

Gol divorato da Dybala


----------



## kolao95 (28 Febbraio 2016)

Murillo ahahaha
Dybala poi sbaglia un gol quasi fatto..


----------



## admin (28 Febbraio 2016)

Che pippa sto Muriglio


----------



## kolao95 (28 Febbraio 2016)

Mandzukic alla Niang col Napoli


----------



## Roten1896 (28 Febbraio 2016)

che si è magnato Mandzukic


----------



## The Ripper (28 Febbraio 2016)

Juve BELLISSIMA in questo inizio


----------



## LukeLike (28 Febbraio 2016)

Ma Murillo è quello più forte di Romagnoli?


----------



## kolao95 (28 Febbraio 2016)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Ma Murillo è quello più forte di Romagnoli?



E di Manolas anche..
A tressette forse.


----------



## BossKilla7 (28 Febbraio 2016)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Ma Murillo è quello più forte di Romagnoli?


È il nuovo thiago silva


----------



## tifosa asRoma (28 Febbraio 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> E di Manolas anche..
> A tressette forse.



C'è qualcuno che sostiene questa cosa?


----------



## kolao95 (28 Febbraio 2016)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> C'è qualcuno che sostiene questa cosa?



Il buon [MENTION=1740]Torros[/MENTION]


----------



## tifosa asRoma (28 Febbraio 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Il buon [MENTION=1740]Torros[/MENTION]



Neanche a dire che ci sia grande differenza di età per cui si può guardare in prospettiva,tra i 2 ci sono 11 mesi e manolas gli mangia in testa a murillo.


----------



## kolao95 (28 Febbraio 2016)

Rotto Chiello, entra Rugani.


----------



## Dumbaghi (28 Febbraio 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> E di Manolas anche..
> A tressette forse.



Non pulisce gli scarpini a Zapata ultimamente, i momenti delle squadre sono opposti e i rendimenti si sono scambiati, ta-daaah sorpresa!


----------



## kolao95 (28 Febbraio 2016)

Gran partita di Kondogbia, va detto..


----------



## Roten1896 (28 Febbraio 2016)

l'Inter partita malissimo adesso ha preso le misure.. chissà se i gobbi pagano le fatiche di champions


----------



## marionep (28 Febbraio 2016)

Juve in fase di bollitura evidente. Ripeto ciò che ho scritto più volte, la Roma si deve mangiare le mani per non aver esonerato Garcia due mesi prima, o addirittura lo scorso giugno.


----------



## Dumbaghi (28 Febbraio 2016)

marionep ha scritto:


> Juve in fase di bollitura evidente. Ripeto ciò che ho scritto più volte, la Roma si deve mangiare le mani per non aver esonerato Garcia due mesi prima, o addirittura lo scorso giugno.



Esatto, e noi per aver scelto il mister sbagliato, Spalletti sta zittendo i detrattori


----------



## admin (28 Febbraio 2016)

Gol di Bonucci.

Finita.


----------



## kolao95 (28 Febbraio 2016)

D'Ambrosio fa l'assist a Bonucci, 1-0!


----------



## LukeLike (28 Febbraio 2016)

D'Ambrosio la appoggia piano...


----------



## Roten1896 (28 Febbraio 2016)

finitaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## MaggieCloun (28 Febbraio 2016)

Bonucci bene cosi.


----------



## 666psycho (28 Febbraio 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Esatto, e noi per aver scelto il mister sbagliato, Spalletti sta zittendo i detrattori




io invece non vedo l'ora che Mihajlovic zittisca tutti i suoi detrattori


----------



## 666psycho (28 Febbraio 2016)

dai ancora 3 gol


----------



## Chrissonero (28 Febbraio 2016)

Ora voglio vedere cosa fa Mancini..


----------



## kolao95 (28 Febbraio 2016)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Ora voglio vedere cosa fa Mancini..



Va in doccia con Gnoukouri


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (28 Febbraio 2016)

Dai Mancini, metti dentro un altro difensore... non sia mai che prendete il 2-0...


----------



## Serginho (28 Febbraio 2016)

Bene siamo già a 2 infortuni


----------



## kolao95 (28 Febbraio 2016)

Quanto diamine è scarso Melo..


----------



## Milan7champions (28 Febbraio 2016)

La faccia di Zanetti in tribuna era tutto un programma. Mancini e' isterico in panchina


----------



## Super_Lollo (28 Febbraio 2016)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Bene siamo già a 2 infortuni



Chi si è fatto male ??


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (28 Febbraio 2016)

Il coro "vincerete il tricolor" è ormai un'allegra consuetudine che gli intertristi si sentono cantare in ogni stadio...


----------



## Super_Lollo (28 Febbraio 2016)

Kondocoso migliore in campo per Sky ????


----------



## pazzomania (28 Febbraio 2016)

Quanto godrò se supereremo la sfinter


----------



## LukeLike (28 Febbraio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Chi si è fatto male ??



Chiellini e Medel.


----------



## LukeLike (28 Febbraio 2016)

Esce Telles e rimane in campo D'Ambrosio! Mancini ha perso la Trebisonda


----------



## Super_Lollo (28 Febbraio 2016)

E ma solo 1 ??? È poco ..


----------



## LukeLike (28 Febbraio 2016)

L'Inter difende l'1-0...


----------



## admin (28 Febbraio 2016)

Che razza di mediocre Mancini. Le sue squadre non hanno nulla. Non hanno gioco, grinta, aggressività, pressing, rabbia. Niente di niente. E' un allenatore che è sempre andato avanti grazie alla fortuna ed ai colpi dei singoli.


----------



## admin (28 Febbraio 2016)

Rigore per i gobbi


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (28 Febbraio 2016)

Rigoreeeeeeeeee


----------



## admin (28 Febbraio 2016)

2-0 Morata


----------



## Roten1896 (28 Febbraio 2016)

#rigoreperlajuve


----------



## 666psycho (28 Febbraio 2016)

olé


----------



## Super_Lollo (28 Febbraio 2016)

A ecco ma ne vorrei un altro per sicurezza


----------



## LukeLike (28 Febbraio 2016)

Ci vorrebbe il 3-0 bis...


----------



## admin (28 Febbraio 2016)

Domani probabilmente finirà la Serie A.


----------



## Dumbaghi (28 Febbraio 2016)

666psycho ha scritto:


> io invece non vedo l'ora che Mihajlovic zittisca tutti i suoi detrattori



Non sono assolutamente un detrattore di Sinisa, ma Spalletti è di un altro livello


----------



## Roten1896 (28 Febbraio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Domani probabilmente finirà la Serie A.



è finita due settimane fa insieme a Sanremo


----------



## kolao95 (28 Febbraio 2016)

"Vincereteee, vincereteee, vincerete il tricolor!"


----------



## Doctore (28 Febbraio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Domani probabilmente finirà la Serie A.



meglio cosi...hanno piu onore i gobbi che i letamai napoli e inter


----------



## 666psycho (28 Febbraio 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Non sono assolutamente un detrattore di Sinisa, ma Spalletti è di un altro livello



non parlavo per forza di te


----------



## Roten1896 (28 Febbraio 2016)

10 giorni di recupero che tanto l'inde non pareggia comunque


----------



## kolao95 (28 Febbraio 2016)

Buffon strepitoso su Eder.


----------



## Super_Lollo (28 Febbraio 2016)

Quindi siamo a -1 dalla capolista ??? A no aspetta


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (28 Febbraio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Quindi siamo a -1 dalla capolista ??? A no aspetta



-1 dai futuri campioni d'Italia vorrai dire...


----------



## MaggieCloun (28 Febbraio 2016)

LoL criticavamo tanto il Milan ( io compresa) ma questi sono anche peggio non hanno nulla di nulla e negli scontri diretti non ne vincono 1.


----------



## mr.wolf (28 Febbraio 2016)

godo


----------



## Super_Lollo (28 Febbraio 2016)

Ramza Beoulve ha scritto:


> -1 dai futuri campioni d'Italia vorrai dire...




Si certo


----------



## Super_Lollo (28 Febbraio 2016)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> LoL criticavamo tanto il Milan ( io compresa) ma questi sono anche peggio non hanno nulla di nulla e negli scontri diretti non ne vincono 1.




Va che questi scappati di casa arriveranno dietro a noi


----------



## davoreb (28 Febbraio 2016)

L'inter è ridicola, anche la Juve non mi sembra niente di che.

Forse a San Siro gli facciamo lo scherzetto.


----------



## Milan7champions (28 Febbraio 2016)

Ho sempre considerato la squadra dell'inter non superiore a noi, ed ecco che i valori vengono a galla.Nel girone di ritorno il Verona ha fatto piu punti dei prescritti


----------



## Shevchenko (28 Febbraio 2016)

Non c'è stata partita. La Juve senza nemmeno impegnarsi ha vinto in carrozza. Partitona di Alex Sandro. Migliore in campo secondo me. Rendiamoci conto che questo si possono permettere di lasciare in panca uno come Morata. Uno che entra e alla prima giocata si provare un rigore, per poi far gol spiazzando il portiere più bravo del mondo a parlare rigori. Bravi bravi bravi. Sono una rivale, ma giù il cappello a questa squadra. Dopo sta partita, che hanno giocato bene, spero che passino pure il turno di Champions.


----------



## LukeLike (28 Febbraio 2016)

Mihajlovic > Mancini.


----------



## tifosa asRoma (28 Febbraio 2016)

Partita brutta giocata male da tutte e due,ma l'inter è incommentabile veramente di una pochezza disarmante,il rigore però non c'era Morata fa chiaramente fallo su Miranda ma per rocchi è più forte di lui quando vede bianconero un rigore lo deve fischiare per forza .


----------



## corvorossonero (28 Febbraio 2016)

vabbè pensavo peggio....comunque Mancini ha le idee troppo confuse.


----------



## LukeLike (28 Febbraio 2016)

C'è chi gioca male e vince. Poi c'è chi gioca male e perde. C'è chi gioca male e racimola punti, c'è chi gioca male e fa figure barbine.
Inter nelle ultime 9 partite, punti: 9
Milan nelle ultime 9 partite, punti: 19


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (28 Febbraio 2016)

E' vero che Mancini ha finto un attacco di febbre pur di non andare davanti alle telecamere? Che buffone...


----------



## juventino (28 Febbraio 2016)

Non una grande partita, stiamo stati brillanti solo a tratti, ma dopo la partita col Bayern ci può stare. L'unica pecca la traversa del profeta, il suo gol sarebbe stato da segarsi fino a sanguinare.


----------



## koti (28 Febbraio 2016)

Ramza Beoulve ha scritto:


> E' vero che Mancini ha finto un attacco di febbre pur di non andare davanti alle telecamere? Che buffone...


Verissimo, si è fatto sostituire da Ausilio.


----------



## Serginho (29 Febbraio 2016)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> C'è chi gioca male e vince. Poi c'è chi gioca male e perde. C'è chi gioca male e racimola punti, c'è chi gioca male e fa figure barbine.
> Inter nelle ultime 9 partite, punti: 9
> Milan nelle ultime 9 partite, punti: 19



Va detto che rispetto al girone d'andata la situazione si e' capovolta


----------



## LukeLike (29 Febbraio 2016)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Va detto che rispetto al girone d'andata la situazione si e' capovolta



Più che altro, credo siano venuti fuori i valori reali. 
L'Inter si è trovata prima approfittando di una concatenazione di eventi che le hanno sorriso. Penso, ad esempio, all'inizio da incubo della Juve, che ora è tornata dove, ahimè, le compete al momento. Penso al fatto che il Napoli doveva assimilare la filosofia di gioco di Sarri, penso al fatto che la Roma doveva cacciare Garcia molto prima. L'Inter, con una serie infinita di 1-0 e con un bel po' di fondoschiena, si è ritrovata al vertice, alternandosi con la Fiorentina. Per quanto riguarda il Milan: pensare che una squadra che arriva da una 10° posizione nella stagione 2014-2015 e una 8° posizione nella stagione 2013-2014 potesse subito svoltare e tornare brillante è un po' da presuntuosi. Solo affidando la panchina a mago Merlino potevi cambiare tutto e subito, soprattutto nella testa di certi elementi, è per questo che alcuni tifosi, compreso me, tendono a guardare attualmente il bicchiere mezzo pieno. 
E attenzione, io vedo la Juve un po' sulle gambe e un Napoli non più brillantissimo. Attualmente, delle prime tre, la Roma mi sembra più in palla. I giallorossi devono fare un mea culpa grosso come una casa se sono virtualmente tagliati fuori dalla corsa scudetto.


----------



## Serginho (29 Febbraio 2016)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Per quanto riguarda il Milan: pensare che una squadra che arriva da una 10° posizione nella stagione 2014-2015 e una 8° posizione nella stagione 2013-2014 potesse subito svoltare e tornare brillante è un po' da presuntuosi. Solo affidando la panchina a mago Merlino potevi cambiare tutto e subito, soprattutto nella testa di certi elementi, è per questo che alcuni tifosi, compreso me, tendono a guardare attualmente il bicchiere mezzo pieno.



Eppure la Juve 2011-2012 vinse lo scudetto dopo 2 settimi posti, ma anche il Milan 1998-1999 vinse lo scudetto dopo un decimo e un undicesimo posto. Evidentemente Conte e Zaccheroni fanno Merlino di nome


----------



## LukeLike (29 Febbraio 2016)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Eppure la Juve 2011-2012 vinse lo scudetto dopo 2 settimi posti, ma anche il Milan 1998-1999 vinse lo scudetto dopo un decimo e un undicesimo posto. Evidentemente Conte e Zaccheroni fanno Merlino di nome



Mi aspettavo il paragone con la Juve di Conte. Beh, è chiaro che ci sono delle eccezioni, ma sono eccezioni che confermano la regola secondo me. Non a caso Conte adesso allena l'Italia e prossimamente sarà al Chelsea. Inoltre lì fecero un mercato intelligente con gli acquisti di Licht, Vidal, Pirlo e Vucinic che quell'anno andava forte. Conte aveva una società a sostenerlo e che non lo metteva costantemente sulla graticola. Questo Milan non aveva e non ha le risorse per fare un'impresa come quella Juve di Conte. Senza contare che per me quel campionato l'ha perso Allegri e senza contare quel pallone dentro di un metro nello scontro diretto. Poi oh, questa è la mia opinione, secondo me il calcio è una materia opinabilissima, quindi immagino che per te questo sia un atteggiamento giustificazionista. Il problema sorge quando si va avanti per partito preso.


----------



## Superdinho80 (29 Febbraio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Che razza di mediocre Mancini. Le sue squadre non hanno nulla. Non hanno gioco, grinta, aggressività, pressing, rabbia. Niente di niente. E' un allenatore che è sempre andato avanti grazie alla fortuna ed ai colpi dei singoli.



dovrebbe fare il direttore sportivo, l allenatore non è roba adatta a lui


----------



## Serginho (29 Febbraio 2016)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Mi aspettavo il paragone con la Juve di Conte. Beh, è chiaro che ci sono delle eccezioni, ma sono eccezioni che confermano la regola secondo me. Non a caso Conte adesso allena l'Italia e prossimamente sarà al Chelsea. Inoltre lì fecero un mercato intelligente con gli acquisti di Licht, Vidal, Pirlo e Vucinic che quell'anno andava forte. Conte aveva una società a sostenerlo e che non lo metteva costantemente sulla graticola. Questo Milan non aveva e non ha le risorse per fare un'impresa come quella Juve di Conte. Senza contare che per me quel campionato l'ha perso Allegri e senza contare quel pallone dentro di un metro nello scontro diretto. Poi oh, questa è la mia opinione, secondo me il calcio è una materia opinabilissima, quindi immagino che per te questo sia un atteggiamento giustificazionista. Il problema sorge quando si va avanti per partito preso.



Con due esempi ti ho dimostrato che aspettarsi di piu' non e' da presuntuosi come tu dici, bensi' da realisti. Personalmente non vado avanti per partito preso, difatti dapprima criticavo aspramente Mihaijlovic, ma ultimamente ho constatato che i frutti del suo lavoro si vedono. Ma non e' ancora abbastanza per me


----------



## Toby rosso nero (29 Febbraio 2016)

Ramza Beoulve ha scritto:


> E' vero che Mancini ha finto un attacco di febbre pur di non andare davanti alle telecamere? Che buffone...



Si verissimo.. poverina, è rimasta senza voce


----------



## Marco23 (29 Febbraio 2016)

Era scontata la vittoria della juve


----------



## Super_Lollo (29 Febbraio 2016)

Questa mattina apro FB e c'è questa rosicata paurosa del solito piagnona intertriste : 

" solita storia contro il Napoli segna Zaza che doveva essere squalificato esplosione diretta stasera segna Bonucci che era diffidato contro il Bologna ma vergognatevi ma riuscite a vincere una volta senza avere dei favoritismi??


----------



## pazzomania (29 Febbraio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Questa mattina apro FB e c'è questa rosicata paurosa del solito piagnona intertriste :
> 
> " solita storia contro il Napoli segna Zaza che doveva essere squalificato esplosione diretta stasera segna Bonucci che era diffidato contro il Bologna ma vergognatevi ma riuscite a vincere una volta senza avere dei favoritismi??



Questo è verissimo, quando ho visto la mancata ammonizione di Bonucci a Bologna, credimi era da rosso quasi, un pò di malafede mi è venuta.

Detto questo, che stiano ZITTI INTERISTI DEL MENGO. 

non mi pare il caso di attaccarsi a quello


----------



## Hammer (29 Febbraio 2016)

Che fallita sta Inter. Non ha un gioco, non ha carattere, zero di zero. Mancini continua a cambiare modulo e giocatori a volontà, mi sta ricordando lo Inzaghi dello scorso anno: sembra non aver mai trovato la quadra.


----------



## Milan7champions (29 Febbraio 2016)

E' la stessa inter del giorne d'andata, prima segnavano con il primo tiro e gli altri tiravano addosso ad Handanovic da 20 centimetri, ora invece sculano meno e i risultati rispecchiano il gioco osceno


----------



## pazzomania (29 Febbraio 2016)

Milan7champions ha scritto:


> E' la stessa inter del giorne d'andata, prima segnavano con il primo tiro e gli altri tiravano addosso ad Handanovic da 20 centimetri, ora invece sculano meno e i risultati rispecchiamo il non gioco



Esatto, le stesse cose che andavamo dicendo quando tutti criticavano il Milan e l' Inter era addirittura prima.

Non avevo dubbi che infortunato Kulovic li avremmo ripresi.


----------



## kolao95 (29 Febbraio 2016)

Comunque sono calati parecchio anche fisicamente. Non so se c'entra, ma la preparazione l'hanno fatta a Dubai, come noi l'anno scorso.


----------



## corvorossonero (29 Febbraio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Questa mattina apro FB e c'è questa rosicata paurosa del solito piagnona intertriste :
> 
> " solita storia contro il Napoli segna Zaza che doveva essere squalificato esplosione diretta stasera segna Bonucci che era diffidato contro il Bologna ma vergognatevi ma riuscite a vincere una volta senza avere dei favoritismi??



si ma è vero comunque. In ogni caso sono scandalosi.


----------



## Frank69 (29 Febbraio 2016)

Non mi pare però che interisti e napoletani si lamentarono quando, dopo un'espulsione con rosso diretto, Cambiasso e Mertens furono squalificati per una sola giornata...


----------



## Baggio (29 Febbraio 2016)

Comunque chissà che risate si sono fatti anche all'estero per la coreografia degli juventini che dipingeva i perdazzurri come dei pagliacci


----------

